# Marlin 22 auto rifle



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Jul 20, 2008)

Bought my twin brother and i a pair of marlin 22lr auto mag fed rifles friday for our 30th b-day. We took em out today and man let me tell ya, for 139.00 that is one reliable, fun and unbelievable how accurate they are! On the first round i shot the top off a bottle of water ate 20 ft. And were constantly spinning those little 3d spinning stell targets at 30 yards! Buy it and try it, you'll love the model 795 10 shot auto 22lr


----------



## ms310 (Jul 20, 2008)

*marlin 22*

I bought a marlin 22 probabley about 12 years ago you are correct iin what you say, it is the most accurate, reliable 22 i own and i have 3 One remington,rugger, and the reliable marlin. I do however like the 100 round clips i have for the rugger


----------



## jjett84724 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have two of the Marlins. Not sure about the model number. They are tube fed and a lot of fun to shoot. I buy them at gun shows and pawn shops for $50. There are a ton of them around for that price. They are usually marked higher, but that's why we ####er. Anyway, good gun+low price=lots of fun.


----------



## rb_in_va (Jul 21, 2008)

I got my dad one of these for .22 shooting on his property. They look like more fun that shooting at cans and less mess than shooting bottles.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=453842


----------



## mga (Jul 30, 2008)

i have one as well. damn good rifle and very accurate.

just did a quick picture of it....


----------



## Austin1 (Jul 30, 2008)

mga said:


> i have one as well. damn good rifle and very accurate.
> 
> just did a quick picture of it....


Marlin 39 my favorite .22!But they never were inexpensive to buy


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Aug 1, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> Marlin 39 my favorite .22!But they never were inexpensive to buy


Ahh a Marlin lever 22. Super collectible and accurate to boot. Hang on to that one, she's a bute!


----------



## Rookie1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I dont have production numbers but the Marlin Model 60 and its variants are the most produced 22 semiauto in history. I have two,one from my teens and one that I aquired from a dead coworker.


----------

